# Boat Insurance



## iMacattack

Thanks for being first!


----------



## costefishnt

Jim, Just sent you an email!


----------



## MATT

Jim, If I have my two cars and both homes with Allstate is there a discount ?


----------



## costefishnt

Jim, email no work.....


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

> Jim, email no work.....


Sorry about that. Seems I left the "j" off my first name. Try [email protected]

Thanks for trying!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Oh

I just created "goodhands gheenoer" for when I'm at the office. Redgheenoe for all other times.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Hey Jim. Was wondering...I went on Allstate's web site and it says that their boat insurance only covers 100 nautical miles, can you explain this please? I have progressive and I am covered no matter where I am in the US and Canada. Was curious what the 100 nauctical miles meant. thank you.


----------



## brew1891

email sent


----------



## brew1891

> Hey Jim.  Was wondering...I went on Allstate's web site and it says that their boat insurance only covers 100 nautical miles, can you explain this please?   I have progressive and I am covered no matter where I am in the US and Canada.  Was curious what the 100 nauctical miles meant.  thank you.


I would guess that means up to 100 nm offshore.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

ah ha!! that makes sense.   : 

might as well get a quote, i think mine is up in march.


----------



## redgheenoe

That's right Brew...100 nautical miles offshore. So if you break down 110 miles offshore...start paddling!


----------



## Weedy

Not trying to be a smarty pants, but lets say I take it to the Bahamas, would it still be covered???


----------



## Guest

> Not trying to be a smarty pants, but lets say I take it to the Bahamas, would it still be covered???


Good question.  Now have a boat big enough.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Hey guys...if it within 100 nautical miles of the coast (including part of the bahamas) it is covered. Bimini is about 50 miles off the coast. No problem. If you have a fire or breakdown and you report your position outside of 100 miles....no coverage. The new Allstate policy is for boats 26 feet and under....so traveling outside of 100 nautical miles in a smaller boat is probably not a good idea.


----------



## ucfsae81

The new Allstate policy is for boats 26 feet and under....so traveling outside of 100 nautical miles in a smaller boat is probably not a good idea.[/quote]


not for a andros tarpon 26


----------



## TomFL

Just got my gheenoe policy from Jim today and will sleep better at night knowing it's insured while I'm on the road. Quick and painless, great customer service, competetive rates. The people who insure my other boat didn't even know what a gheenoe was, so it's great to have someone knowledgeable with microskiffs. Look forward to talking with him about other policies as they come due. 

If you need insurance, give him a call. 

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

> Just got my gheenoe policy from Jim today and will sleep better at night knowing it's insured while I'm on the road. Quick and painless, great customer service, competetive rates. The people who insure my other boat didn't even know what a gheenoe was, so it's great to have someone knowledgeable with microskiffs. Look forward to talking with him about other policies as they come due.
> 
> If you need insurance, give him a call.
> 
> -T


Thank you Tom! The kind words are always appreciated. It was a pleasure speaking with you and helping with the boat insurance. I have had a chance to speak with or email several members on the forum and I can say with a somewhat straight face..we have a class crowd. Anyone that needs a quote or just some advise regarding insurance is welcome to call.


----------



## gheenoeguy

I just used Jim to write my new boat. I had great service and A very good rate. Thanks, Jim


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

> I just used Jim to write my new boat. I had great service and A very good rate. Thanks, Jim


You're welcome and THANK YOU! You all know the Allstate inspection process is very thorough...I'm gonna need a day fishing each insured vessel to make sure of it's sea worthiness! ;D

Good luck with the new boat!

Jim


----------



## redgheenoe

?


----------



## islander1225

ok jim i have been with allstate automotive since i was 16 and have had nothing but great sertvie from them but i recently went in to a get a boat policy for my gheenoe and they basically raped me at 82 bucks a month.


Alex


----------



## redgheenoe

Call me at the office 954-476-6900 or PM me your number and I'll call you to discuss. Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## brew1891

That does not sound right at all.

I had Jim write me a policy for my HB Waterman and it MUCH less than that with excellent coverage.


----------



## islander1225

Sorry jim didnt get a chance to give ya call, had to do some fishing before the storm comes through then had to prep for the storm but she said it was something to do with my driving record and credit report whatever that means.


Alex


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Still Selling Boat Insurance


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Hurricane season is around the corner.  

I have a small power boat. If it is stolen, am I covered? What if there is a boating accident and I get sued? Am I covered for that?

Whether or not you are covered for either theft or liability depends on the size of the boat, the horsepower of the engine and your insurance company. Coverage for small boats under homeowners policies varies significantly. Ask your insurance representative whether you need a Boatowners policy.


----------



## paint it black

I need a quote for my new skiff. 
It cost me around 12k total.


----------



## brew1891

Jim does an incredible job and will get you the best rate possible.

The rates were so good on my boat I also switched my truck to Allstate and also got a rider for my company car.


----------



## iMacattack

I moved my auto insurance to goodhands_gheenoer... saved me enough over my previous insurer that I could buy a Wooden Push Pole with the difference...


----------



## firecat1981

ok here's a question for you, how do you insure a homemade skiff? will it be based on an agreed upon value? or based off similar design? or not at all?


----------



## DSampiero

Firecat, did you ever get an answer?(I am thinking in a PM) this would be great public knowledge!


----------



## firecat1981

Not yet but I'm sure I will get an answer soon


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

> ok here's a question for you, how do you insure a homemade skiff? will it be based on an agreed upon value? or based off similar design? or not at all?


Sorry for the delay in answering. You have to check with the different insurance companies. I can not insure homemade or "kit" boats.


----------



## firecat1981

If you can not insure the hull can you write a policy to insure the motor trailer and accesories?


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Sorry for the delay. We could not insure just a trailer motor & accessories.


----------



## Swamp

What requirements do you need to see on a boat or have that allow you to insure a boat? Also, from a trailering point of view, can you add theft/damage for the trailer and motor to your home owners or towing vehicles policy even if the hull is not insurable? I know you can add things like fishing gear and electronics to a home owners policy (company dependent I expect). I did that once(loss/theft) for a fishing trip overseas, it was cheap temporary less than $5000 coverage just for the trip though.

Swamp


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

What requirements do you need to see on a boat or have that allow you to insure a boat? Also, from a trailering point of view, can you add theft/damage for the trailer and motor to your home owners or towing vehicles policy even if the hull is not insurable? I know you can add things like fishing gear and electronics to a home owners policy (company dependent I expect). I did that once(loss/theft) for a fishing trip overseas, it was cheap temporary less than $5000 coverage just for the trip though.

Swamp 

1. Every company may have different requirements. with Allstate, I can insure boats up to 26ft in length that are not kit or homemade. There are other criteria but if it is manufactured we can talk.
2. Some home owners policies will cover a boat for theft. It is probably a general amount like $1,500 but you need to speak with your home owners insurance company for specifics. If you write a boat policy, it will be covered for theft or damage while trailering.


----------



## Swamp

Thanks. I keep threatening to get coverage. All of my boats are less than 15' and not "worth" much. Firecat's experience has me wondering. It's also a liability and PIP thing. I'll let you know.

Thanks,
Swamp


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

I am going to start a new thread regarding liabiliy coverage. Please read.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer

Liability only coverage on a boat is very inexpensive. If you have had a boat quoted for full coverage but thought the price of insurance vs value of the rig was not worth it....you can but liability only for next to nothing. I wrote a $100,000 policy for isntance for $40 per year.


----------



## paint it black

> Liability only coverage on a boat is very inexpensive.  If you have had a boat quoted for full coverage but thought the price of insurance vs value of the rig was not worth it....you can but liability only for next to nothing.  I wrote a $100,000 policy for isntance for $40 per year.



In order for a captain to guide out of Everglades National Park, they require I believe is $250k liability. How much would that run me? 
I currently have Progressive on my skiff, but my policy runs out at the end of this month.


----------



## redgheenoe

.


----------



## Seebs

> Liability only coverage on a boat is very inexpensive.  If you have had a boat quoted for full coverage but thought the price of insurance vs value of the rig was not worth it....you can but liability only for next to nothing.  I wrote a $100,000 policy for isntance for $40 per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for a captain to guide out of Everglades National Park, they require I believe is $250k liability. How much would that run me?
> I currently have Progressive on my skiff, but my policy runs out at the end of this month.
Click to expand...


They require $1,000,000 in liability. I know because we insure a guide for ENP already. The policy must also be a Charter Policy which I'm almost positive that Allstate doesn't offer one. You would need a company like IMU. They write a lot of the day and half-day charter boats in ENP.


----------



## DuckNut

My $0.02 worth:

Get an umbrella insurance policy and cover everything in your life at once and forget about the joke of insuring one item at a time.

My $5mil policy was not much more than the costs discussed here for a single policy on a dinky skiff.

Who cares about the $8k cost of the skiff. If you get in an accident and total the thing, you are going to have to worry about more than the pennies for the skiff. 

Insure the liability not the item.

Mr. Allstate, you sell these don't you?


----------



## redgheenoe

6 months later.......yes 
sorry for the delay


----------



## joegil476

Does any Co. offer agreed value….
i'd like to have a little more insurance on my boat then the replacement cost minus depreciation………
I have a HB thats 15 yrs old and that does not work for me

thanks joe


----------



## topnative2

Boat/us

You are asking for a "Yacht Policy" in insurance land lingo


----------

